# The wonderful North



## Bingo (Jan 25, 2008)

A up, a mate of mine's just asked me to help her with a project she's doin about people's best places or experiences in the mighty North!

Thought I'd give her a hand and stick it up on here, anyone got any ideas? 

ta


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeh

Tell her to fuck off and do her own research


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 25, 2008)

http://knowhere.co.uk/contents.html#area40


----------



## dessiato (Jan 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Yeh
> 
> Tell her to fuck off and do her own research





Tell her the best thing about the north is that it helps you to appreciate how much better the south is.


----------



## bodach (Jan 25, 2008)

You're nowhere near the north   North is up here ffs.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 25, 2008)

dessiato said:


> Tell her the best thing about the north is that it helps you to appreciate how much better the south is.



I'd put that the other way around...


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 1, 2008)

dessiato said:


> Tell her the best thing about the north is that it helps you to appreciate how much better the south is.




Pah! I'll take genuine over better any day.


----------



## Annierak (Feb 1, 2008)

dessiato said:


> Tell her the best thing about the north is that it helps you to appreciate how much better the south is.



yeah you have a point there...i mean, the South is miles better with it's friendliness and humour, i for one can't wait to go there again. My ARSE


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 1, 2008)

They don't even do chips with curry _and_ gravy _and_ mushy peas down there. It's oppressive.


----------



## Annierak (Feb 1, 2008)

Fledgling said:


> They don't even do chips with curry _and_ gravy _and_ mushy peas down there. It's oppressive.


 I know! You should have seen the look i got when i asked for chips and gravy! Oh and don't ever ask for a muffin or barm cake cos' they think you've gone mental


----------



## panpete (Feb 13, 2008)

Bingo said:


> A up, a mate of mine's just asked me to help her with a project she's doin about people's best places or experiences in the mighty North!
> 
> Thought I'd give her a hand and stick it up on here, anyone got any ideas?
> 
> ta



The south gere (sp) near Redcar.

Seriously. 
It's a very odd and trippy place.
It would be interesting to hear what others say.
(from someone who has moved away from the north, but knows theres cool places there)


----------



## mauvais (Feb 13, 2008)

Question: has this mate of yours actually _been _there?


----------



## panpete (Feb 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I know! You should have seen the look i got when i asked for chips and gravy! Oh and don't ever ask for a muffin or barm cake cos' they think you've gone mental



hahahahahahah @ southern chippies looking at us like aliens when we ask for gravy with chips. The chippies are better up there, its gotta be said.


----------



## chio (Feb 14, 2008)

Bingo said:


> A up, a mate of mine's just asked me to help her with a project she's doin about people's best places or experiences in the mighty North!
> 
> Thought I'd give her a hand and stick it up on here, anyone got any ideas?
> 
> ta



"Places and experiences in the North" sounds like the world's most vague project


----------



## Annierak (Feb 14, 2008)

impludo said:


> hahahahahahah @ southern chippies looking at us like aliens when we ask for gravy with chips. The chippies are better up there, its gotta be said.


I'm not a big chip eater myself but i have to say that the north does give good chip


----------



## harticus (Feb 24, 2008)

Please do not big up the north to the southerners, we dont want any more of em up ere.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.williamsonpark.com/


----------



## mauvais (Feb 24, 2008)

That's the best thing about Lancaster. I hope you've been to some of the Dukes open air stuff -  beyond  itself.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 24, 2008)

mauvais said:


> That's the best thing about Lancaster. I hope you've been to some of the Dukes open air stuff -  beyond  itself.



Saw some fab puppetry at Dukes but not open air...You welcome to crash anytime you fancy coming here btw


----------



## mauvais (Feb 24, 2008)

The Dukes open air plays really are a must see! They don't do them every single year but they're usually annual, been going for maybe 20 years. If you look around the park now you'll find weird little arenas - they're for the plays, which move around the park for every scene with the audience following them about. I've seen some ace ones - Wind in the Willows used the Memorial as Toad Hall, with Toad abseiling down on sheets. You have to go!


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 24, 2008)

mauvais said:


> The Dukes open air plays really are a must see! They don't do them every single year but they're usually annual, been going for maybe 20 years. If you look around the park now you'll find weird little arenas - they're for the plays, which move around the park for every scene with the audience following them about. I've seen some ace ones - Wind in the Willows used the Memorial as Toad Hall, with Toad abseiling down on sheets. You have to go!



They had Shakespeare last year in a little hollow but missed it


----------

